
Google search breaks when searching for bash null - cprafullchandra
https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=bash+null&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
======
cprafullchandra
Fixed Now! Original Here:
[http://tinypic.com/r/14dj8sy/9](http://tinypic.com/r/14dj8sy/9)

------
camtarn
What's meant to be broken? Looks fine to me.

~~~
cprafullchandra
It was broken a couple minutes ago. I'll add a link to the picture I took in a
bit.

